# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  يا ريت ايامك ترجع يا حصن

## the_roke2008

يعطيكوا العافية يا شباب ويا صبايا : 
اول شي انا خريج من كلية الحصن سنة 2001 يعني لما كانوا يبنوا مبنى الخوارزمي .


تخصص محاسبة طبعا 


سافرت ورحت وجيت وشفت ايام كثير في حياتي ولهلا ولبعد 8 سنين لسه عم بحن الها (الكلية)

والله انها اروع ايام مرت علي .........


حابب احكي شي يمكن تستفيدوا منه : 
اول شي والله وبلا  مجاملة انا طلع الي 3 تعينات في الحكومة طبعا عللا شهادة الدبلوم الي عمري ما اتوقعت اني اتوظف عليها واستنكفت عن الثلاث ...
يمكن هاي تعطيكم امل شوي انه في فرص عمل ....
  كنت اداوم من الساعة 7 صبح ولغاية 5 مساء (   كنت عاشق) هههههههههه


انا كل يوم لازم امر من امام الكلية الصبح قبل ما اروح عملي في عمان 


( تخيلوا لوين انا متعلق فيها الكلية)


علشان هيك استثمر يومك في الكلية بكرة  انت رح تكبر وتدخل سوق العمل وهموم الدنيا 
فوق راسك ورح تحكي يا ليت الايام ترجع ......

شغلة حاب احكيها كمان الشباب الي درسوا معي  لحد هلأ بعدنا اصدقاء   ( يعني 8 سنين راحوا +2 سنة في الكلية = عشرة عمر 

طبعا بس الشباب يا شباب 


يا ريت اسمع ردودكم وحكوا الي كيف الكلية صارت من جوا .... وشوفوا اذا في  فوق باب المكتبة 
لسه مكتوب حرف اسمي هههههههههه


الدكتور اشرف كراجة بعده ولا لسه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يمكن كنت تيجي عشان الحبيبه اللي حبيت الكلية عشانها
الكليه فيها اعمال دماااااااااار لالالا اصلاح ..
للاسف دهنوها الف مره و كل مره ما بعجبهم اللون .. هيك الظاهر .. ما اظن يكون في شي فوق باب المكتبه !!!
بس ايااام الجامعه حلوه شو ما كانت ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يعطيكوا العافية يا شباب ويا صبايا : 
> اول شي انا خريج من كلية الحصن سنة 2001 يعني لما كانوا يبنوا مبنى الخوارزمي .
> 
> 
> تخصص محاسبة طبعا 
> 
> 
> سافرت ورحت وجيت وشفت ايام كثير في حياتي ولهلا ولبعد 8 سنين لسه عم بحن الها (الكلية)
> 
> ...


 يا صديقي انا مثلك بعدين خريج هذا الفصل الكلية الها مساؤها ومحاسنها بالنسبة للمكتبة ما اتغير عليها إشي اما بالنسبة للاسمك والله ما بعرف لانهم دهنوا الكلية اكثر من مرة اكيد محوا اما الكتور أشرف والله ما بعرفه اصلا لاني كنت تكنولوجيا حاسوب دبلوم واي خدمة ثانية

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا اتخرج و ما بدي ذكرياتها :Db465236ff: 

بس بدي ذكريات اصدقائي و صديقاتي :Icon31: 

الكلية وضعها جميل جدا :Db465236ff: ...بعد ما رحتوا عمروا 10 مباني :Db465236ff: ...و في احتمال تصير جامعه مستقلة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا اتخرج و ما بدي ذكرياتها
> 
> بس بدي ذكريات اصدقائي و صديقاتي
> 
> الكلية وضعها جميل جدا...بعد ما رحتوا عمروا 10 مباني...و في احتمال تصير جامعه مستقلة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


 
بس لا تصدق يا شيخ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> بس بدي ذكريات اصدقائي و صديقاتي


انا مصدقك ابو الخل ....  :Db465236ff: 
بس بلاش الصبايا يغاروا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا مصدقك ابو الخل .... 
> بس بلاش الصبايا يغاروا


الصداقة مش غلط :Icon31: 

و لا تخاف عالصبايا :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

بتعرف لما قرأت موضوعك رجعتني 3 سنين لورا اول ما دخلت على الجامعه وسجلت وخلصت تسجيل بحكيلهم وين الجامعه كنت مفكره انو بنسجل بمكان والجامعه بمكان تاني.. :Db465236ff: 
بس اكتشفت انو المسرح اللي سجلت فيه هو كل الجامعه.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طبعا لما روحت عالبيت ظليت ابكي اسبوع تقريبا وما داومت اول يومين وكنت حابه انقل على اي جامعه المهم اني ما ارجع على الحصن.. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
المهم مروا اليومين وصار لازم اداوم اسمي مسجل هناك طبعا داومت غصبن عني واتذكرت كيف لما كنا بالروضه اول ما ندام نضل نبكي وبدنا نرجع عالبيت.. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
طبعا كنت مو متعوده علو المواصلات وكان اول يوم حافل بالموصلات.. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
المهم وصلت على الجامعه كنت مو عارفه حد وما كان معي ولا صاحبه من ايام المدرسه.. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بس بحكو عني اني انا اجتماعيه كتير وصرت اتعرف على البنات واحكي معهم وحبيتهم... :Icon31: 
وصرت اداوم على الجامعه بس عشان اشوف البنات واحكي معهم.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طبعا صرت احن للجامعه وما بعرف شوي شوي حسيت حالي صرت احبها .. :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
وبعد 3 سنين صارت اكتر مكان بحبو بكفي انو هو المكان اللي بجمع صاحباتي ال12 ما شاءالله.. :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
وهلأ لو يطلع قرار نقلي لاي جامعه حتي لو كانت احلى مستحيل لانها صارت بالنسبه اللي الهوا اللي بتنفسه.. :Icon15:  :Icon15: 
اوك هي مو حلوه وضغيره وكل يوم بعملو فيها شي يوم دهان ويوم حفريات ويوم ما بعرف شو بس هاد كلو هو اللي حببني فيها..
وانا بعدني ما تخرجت منها بس من هلأ بحنلها ومستحيل انسى الذكريات الحلوه فيها... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وفي كتير من صحباتي ايام المدرسه بالاردنيه ورغم كل هاد ما بحبوها لجامعتم رغم انها كتير حلوه لانو مو شرط بس المكان الحلو بنحب واللي مو حلو ما بنحب.. :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا اسمي  بدل على حبي لكلية الحصن وعشقي لها
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
وعلى فكرة انا محاسبه كمان
رفعتلي معنوياتي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 وبحب ازيد على حكيك انه اغلب طلاب الدفعات السابقة من اغلب التخصصات توظفوا في كافة القطاعات وبالنسبة للدكتور اشرف كراجه خلص من الكلية سنة 2005 و الدكتور زاهي كمان خلص السنه الماضيه وما ضل الا مس ريم خصاونة من المدرسين القدامى لهذا التخصص

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بتعرف لما قرأت موضوعك رجعتني 3 سنين لورا اول ما دخلت على الجامعه وسجلت وخلصت تسجيل بحكيلهم وين الجامعه كنت مفكره انو بنسجل بمكان والجامعه بمكان تاني..
> بس اكتشفت انو المسرح اللي سجلت فيه هو كل الجامعه..
> طبعا لما روحت عالبيت ظليت ابكي اسبوع تقريبا وما داومت اول يومين وكنت حابه انقل على اي جامعه المهم اني ما ارجع على الحصن..
> المهم مروا اليومين وصار لازم اداوم اسمي مسجل هناك طبعا داومت غصبن عني واتذكرت كيف لما كنا بالروضه اول ما ندام نضل نبكي وبدنا نرجع عالبيت..
> طبعا كنت مو متعوده علو المواصلات وكان اول يوم حافل بالموصلات..
> المهم وصلت على الجامعه كنت مو عارفه حد وما كان معي ولا صاحبه من ايام المدرسه..
> بس بحكو عني اني انا اجتماعيه كتير وصرت اتعرف على البنات واحكي معهم وحبيتهم...
> وصرت اداوم على الجامعه بس عشان اشوف البنات واحكي معهم..
> طبعا صرت احن للجامعه وما بعرف شوي شوي حسيت حالي صرت احبها ..
> ...


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
صح

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا ريت نرجع 8 سنين لورا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كيلو اللبن بنصف دينار :Db465236ff: 

و الليمون ب 40 قرش :Db465236ff: 

و البندورة عشرة كيلو بدينار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يرحم ايام زمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> يا ريت نرجع 8 سنين لورا
> 
> كيلو اللبن بنصف دينار
> 
> و الليمون ب 40 قرش
> 
> و البندورة عشرة كيلو بدينار
> 
> الله يرحم ايام زمان


 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> يا ريت نرجع 8 سنين لورا
> 
> كيلو اللبن بنصف دينار
> 
> و الليمون ب 40 قرش
> 
> و البندورة عشرة كيلو بدينار
> 
> الله يرحم ايام زمان


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> بتعرف لما قرأت موضوعك رجعتني 3 سنين لورا اول ما دخلت على الجامعه وسجلت وخلصت تسجيل بحكيلهم وين الجامعه كنت مفكره انو بنسجل بمكان والجامعه بمكان تاني..
> بس اكتشفت انو المسرح اللي سجلت فيه هو كل الجامعه..
> طبعا لما روحت عالبيت ظليت ابكي اسبوع تقريبا وما داومت اول يومين وكنت حابه انقل على اي جامعه المهم اني ما ارجع على الحصن..
> المهم مروا اليومين وصار لازم اداوم اسمي مسجل هناك طبعا داومت غصبن عني واتذكرت كيف لما كنا بالروضه اول ما ندام نضل نبكي وبدنا نرجع عالبيت..
> طبعا كنت مو متعوده علو المواصلات وكان اول يوم حافل بالموصلات..
> المهم وصلت على الجامعه كنت مو عارفه حد وما كان معي ولا صاحبه من ايام المدرسه..
> بس بحكو عني اني انا اجتماعيه كتير وصرت اتعرف على البنات واحكي معهم وحبيتهم...
> وصرت اداوم على الجامعه بس عشان اشوف البنات واحكي معهم..
> طبعا صرت احن للجامعه وما بعرف شوي شوي حسيت حالي صرت احبها ..
> ...


وانا كمان نفس الشي
بس هلأمشتئتلها كتيييييييير و الله الدوام احلى من القعده بالبيت مش عارفه شو بصير بس اتخرج منها كمان سنتين؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

السلام عليكم


الموضوع جد حلو ولفتني كتير العنوان
لاني انا كمان بحن للكلية ولأيامها مع انه صارلي متخرجة منها بس 3 أشهر بس جد بحبها وبحب القعدة فيها،اول ما دخلتها دخلت مش بكيفي لانه والدي مدرس فيها يعني بدرس على حساب الجامعة بس لاني حابه التخصص ضليت ( تخصصي علم حاسوب) كنت ما احب المباني ولاشي فيها وما يعجبني الوضع بالمرة..


وشوي شوي بلشت اتعرف عالبنات وصرت احب اجي الكلية وصار الي صديقات مقربات لما صرت سنة تانية ومعضم الفصول كان دوامي من ال 8-5 تقريبا كل فصل هيك لاني بصراحة تخرجت على 3 سنين مش 4 انجااااااااز بس تعبت
وهلا انا بالبيت ما في وظايف فبحن للكلية وايامها والطلعات والضحك وغيره
وهلا بنزور الكلية زيارات ما عم نغيب عنها وعم نجتمع نعيد ايامنا واحنا ندرس..




بتمنى ترجع ايام الكلية بتمنى....








-

----------


## the_roke2008

با ريت يكون فيه قسم خاص لخريجين الحصن 



شباب شو بالنسبة للدكتور عقلة 
وفي استاذ نسيت اسمه كان يدرس ادارة معاه بكب ؟

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

انا بدي احكي انه احنا لما حبينا الكلية حبينا ناسها والعلاقات القوية الي صارت فيها والي عملناها مع اصدقائنا

حتى انه خلال فترة بسيطة كلنا كان النا اصدقاء كتير 

وهاد الشي مو ممكن انك تعمله باي جامعة غيير الحصن احنا الاعداد قليلة وممكن بلحظة  او فترة بسيطة انك تصير

تعرف اغلبية دفعتك او حتى طلاب الكلية وممكن انك تعمل صداقات نا جحة ورح تقودك  الى حياة احلى بالكلية 
ورح تحس حالك مع ناس بتحسهم اقرب الك من ناس كتير كانوا قراب الك 
ورح تشتاق الهم وتفرح لما تشوفهم

احنا اكيد الخدمات عنا مش ولابد بس فيه شي مهم انه احنا النا ناس بنحبهم وبحبونا وبحسوا فينا
يعني احنا الي حببنا نفسنا بالكلية

والمكان باهله مو  بشي تاني

اكيد كل واحد فينا مشتاق لاصحابه وناسه ال بعزهم وبتمنى العطلة تمضي بسرعة حتى يشوفهم

وانا مشتاق كير للاصدقاءومشتاق كتيير للقعدة على الخوارزمي مع الخلان

ونحكي وندردش  وانجاكر ونضحك ونفرفش

الله والله مشتاق كتييييييييييييييييييييير

يارب هالايام تمر بسرعة

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> انا بدي احكي انه احنا لما حبينا الكلية حبينا ناسها والعلاقات القوية الي صارت فيها والي عملناها مع اصدقائنا
> 
> حتى انه خلال فترة بسيطة كلنا كان النا اصدقاء كتير 
> 
> وهاد الشي مو ممكن انك تعمله باي جامعة غيير الحصن احنا الاعداد قليلة وممكن بلحظة او فترة بسيطة انك تصير
> 
> تعرف اغلبية دفعتك او حتى طلاب الكلية وممكن انك تعمل صداقات نا جحة ورح تقودك الى حياة احلى بالكلية 
> ورح تحس حالك مع ناس بتحسهم اقرب الك من ناس كتير كانوا قراب الك 
> ورح تشتاق الهم وتفرح لما تشوفهم
> ...


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## the_roke2008

شباب شو رايكم نعمل قسم خريجين ؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ياريت يعملو قسم خاص  لخريجين الجامعات انا معك اخي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

قسم الخريجين موجود تحت مسمى " نادي الخريجين" في منتديات الجامعات الاردنيه

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور عمار بس ما كنت شايفيته

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مشكور عمار بس ما كنت شايفيته


العفو ...

----------


## the_roke2008

يا خريجين شو ببتذكروا ؟

----------


## الخمايسة

صدقت ياصديقي ولاكن الشيئ الوحيد اللي كنت اشمئز منه هو وقت التسجيل.......... وباقي الوقت جميل وخاصة عندما قربت اتخرج صرت اتمنى تطول الايام شوي .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

أيام الدراسة بشكل عام حلوة
وكليتنا بضل الها ذكريات  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> لكل ما في الكون ذكريات .. إلا الحصن فكلها كآبات
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ما بعرف بتمنى أكون غلطان


 



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا سنه ثالثة و اليوم هاد اخذت منهم احلى ذكرى

دوامي يوم الاثنين و الاربعاء بيخلص الساعه 1

صار الساعه 5

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


احلى ذكريات والله

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الخمايسة

والله ياخالد اذا ماعانيت وتعبت لن تجد ذكريات حلوه 
غي اخر سنه رح ترتاح وتتذكر هاي الايام  خذ من مجرب

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center]
ياااااااااااااه والله يا ريت ايام الكلية ترجع
مع انه ما صارلي غير سنه متخرج منها وتخصص محاسبة كمان 
بس والله بشتاقلها كل لحظه يمكن من كتر ما كنا نمزح ونضحك انا والشله كلها وقد ما كنا معروفين بالكلية 
بس لحد هلا ما قطعنا الزيارات ابدا
واكتر شي بحب توصلولي سلام لاعز وحده على قلبي بالكلية واللي بكنلها كل الاحترام والتقدير وهي
المس ريم الخصاونه يالله شو اني مشتاقلها ومشتاق لمحاضراتها اتفقنا شلتنا نرجع ناخد يوم هيك محاضرة عند المس ريم والله اني بتمنالها كل خير وبتمنى انه تلاقي ابن الحلال اللي تتزوجه ويهنيها يا رب
[/align]

----------


## ملكة الليل

اول شي تحياتي ل(جسر الحياة)
تاني شي الحمدلله وأخيرا وجدت موضوع بدعم الكلية
صحيح هاد الكلام الكلية الها معزة كبيرة
منحكي قرفنا منها ومتى بدنا نتخرج؟؟
ولما نعطل شهر اللي بين الفصلين بتلاقي الطلاب بتصلو على بعض وبحكي لصاحبو: يالله قرفت العطلة والقعدة في البيت ,متى رح نداوم...والله اشتقت للدوام!!!!
صحيح هاد الحكي؟!!
وبعدين صغر الكلية جعلت الطلاب اقرب الى بعض
وكأنهم يعيشون في بيت واحد ولذلك تجد صداقاتهم تدوم حتى بعد التخرج..
مهما كانت الكلية فيها مشاكل ,مشاكلها هيي اللي رح تكون ذكرى
واحلى شي اساتذتها ودكاترتها ومهندسينها
اصلا هدول اللي محلين الدوام والكلية
وتحياتي الكبيرة الى المهندس محمد العكور
والله انه بقوم بكل جهده لمساعدة الطالب
يعني لو الف كل جامعات الدنيا مارح الاقي متله

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا بتمنى لو ارجع بس يوم ..  :Eh S(2): 
الطلاب يالي بدرسو لسا رح يعرفو قيمة هالكلام لما يتخرجو ..

----------


## ملكة الليل

> انا بتمنى لو ارجع بس يوم .. 
> الطلاب يالي بدرسو لسا رح يعرفو قيمة هالكلام لما يتخرجو ..



طيب تعالي زورينا وعرفينا عليكي

----------

